# Warning PIC - need to make sure this was my babe & another question **updated #16



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi mamas,

I figured my little one was about 7 weeks by comparing her with pictures on the net. But, she doesn't have buds for hands, eyes and what not. She looks nothing like the earlier weeks. She was also pretty large, maybe 3/4"-1", which further confuses me.

Now, I'm concerned this wasn't the babe, but it sure looks like it. I know this is rather morbid, but I want to make sure this was in fact my baby and I'd like to know if the reason I lost her was because she wasn't developing properly.

I was 9 weeks when I m/c.

Here's her pic. This is a big pic. If anyone needs it to be smaller, please just ask.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I cannot tell. I wish I could help you more. I'm just not an "expert" by any means. You can bring what you have into your OB and they can have tests run, if you would like to know more.

I answered your last post too, I'm concerned that perhaps you haven't delivered the baby's remains yet and that is why you are still cramping. OR you have some retained placenta.

I would still recommend you go into see someone to make sure. Hugs, momma....this is so hard.


----------



## splath (May 18, 2007)

It looks like a blood clot to me, but it's hard to tell. When I passed my first pregnancy at 7 weeks, there was a clear sac, but not all m/c pass "complete" in one piece like mine did.

Regardless, I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I googled it and it looks nothing like a baby. Oh man, that means I'm still in the middle of a m/c?? That would explain why I'm still cramping. Could it be a threatened m/c? Other than the initial 1/2c of blood and clots(?), I'm bleeding lightly.

Now what? I don't know how to feel.


----------



## sunshinejanie (Mar 4, 2010)

I did not look at your pic. I know that when I m/c at 6 weeks I passed a LARGE clot, took it in to the er with me and that is what it was. It was so large that I actually had some contraction like cramping while my cervix was opening. They were quite thrown back by the size of it.


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

After seeing this little baby (6 weeks), what I passed cannot be a baby. http://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.c...pic.php?t=8339


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

my immediate thought was blood clot too.

take your temperature regularly, to monitor for infection.







praying you have a resolution to this soon.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

looks like a clot to me,


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Personally, I found running the "clot" under water to be helpful in washing the blood away from the placenta and sac. I never passed a baby, as that's why I miscarried, there wasn't a baby of any size there. I can't tell, but it looks like a blood clot to me in your picture.

Cramping and bleeding = likely still something there
Cramping without bleeding = don't know
lighter bleeding, cramps stopping = likely complete or still pregnant

You might still be pregnant. It's hard to say. I've certainly had several clients have surprsisingly large amounts of bleeding (pads, multiple, not liners) and have viable pregnancies, although many were miscarrying.

I certainly hear a lot about women who are bleeding b/c there is something stuck in the cervix that hasn't passed through. Sometimes consiously pushing will help. Other times, a doctor can grab the placenta or clot with forceps and "complete" the miscarriage. Someone here did it herself with a clean finger - swept the cervix and removed what she found.


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, mamas! It seems everyone I talk to here and in person has a unanimous "it's a blood clot." Wow, just wow. I didn't know what a baby would look like at that stage, but thought it was weird it felt and looked like a piece of liver.

My uterus is still where it was at, higher even. I still have my symptoms. Oh, I sure hope everything is ok! Please, please, please!

I stopped bleeding, which I was doing lightly the whole time anyway and now I'm back to spotting. The constant aching seems to have subsided, thank the Lord!

I go to the OB tomorrow afternoon and will have a definitive answer. Boy, I'm nervous!


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Hoping and praying for the best.









I passed many clots that looked just like your pic. Some even bigger. I'm now feeling that baby kick me and I'm nearing 31 weeks. Lots of blood and clots can be normal.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

XXXXXX Thinking of you...


----------



## mollycce (Jul 7, 2005)

Definitely a blood clot, based on my own experiences (I had grapefruit sized clots with my 15 week loss). Even with my 5 week miscarriage, the embryo was pink and clearly "tissue" and not pokable, like blood is--do you know what I mean? Blood clots can be easily pushed into with your finger and fetal tissue cannot be. Though, of course, sometimes you don't see a baby at all (only blood clots). I was interested that I saw no sac with the early miscarriage--just a lone, tiny embryo.


----------



## turnquia (May 26, 2008)

First of all I'm sorry for your loss.

I wanted to say many women miscarry early on because the baby just didn't develop or develop correctly. You may go your entire MC without ever seeing anything that remotely resembles a baby. For me my MC was just passing of a few clots and bleeding for a few days. I was about 6 weeks. That said yes a normal healthy developing baby looks like the pics you showed above, but many never pass anything that resembles a baby especially early on. It does look what you had above was a blood clot, but if you do pass something just remember it may not look at all like the pics you've seen.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

My baby was a little further along (8w5d) when passed away, but that definitely looks like a clot to me. My water actually broke and then the baby came out and was tan, easily discernable as a baby. I did however have a very early m/c that I never saw the baby, but it was a lot earlier than yours. I would go in and get checked and see if maybe you are still pregnant or still in the process of m/c. I am so sorry mama that you have to go through this :-(


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the help, but I'm at the hospital and they didn't find anything via ab and vag u/s. So, I miscarried.


----------



## karika (Nov 4, 2005)

I saw your post and hope all is well. My only known m/c was when baby was gestation 4 wks, and it was in toilet so I didn't see anything. I agree after looking at all the pics it looks like a blood clot. Please let us know what you find out at OB. I write in love. nak


----------



## Emerging butterfly (May 7, 2009)

thinking of you...XXXX


----------



## mothergoose518 (Feb 3, 2010)

No, that is a definately a clot. Google "Bethany's Baby" and you will see a very detailed picture of a baby that died at 8 weeks (6 weeks post conception) to scale. Or you can go to my website and find it there - www.calebsministry.com - click on blog and then select memorials.

(((HUGS))) mama...


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I am so sorry







.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

So so sorry mama







s


----------



## fierrbugg (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## ElizaS (Jan 14, 2010)

This is a little late, but I agree with everyone else, it looks like a blood clot. With my last miscarriage, I hemorrhaged. With the bleeding and the clots (some of which seemed like two or three inches long) , I assumed I was miscarrying. I had bouts of bleeding for two weeks before I could get in with the doctor. He did a u/s and found a baby with a good heartbeat - though not as fast as a really healthy one should be. But I had lost so much blood, the clots compromised the baby, and when I was in the next week to make sure things were still okay, there wasn't any heartbeat. I was 10wks. I had a d&c the next day (mostly to make sure the bleeding was controlled). I had no idea that I could bleed so much, and still be pregnant, and was devastated to lose the baby for the second time.
Hope you're doing well. Also have your dr check your hemoglobin, especially if you've lost a lot of blood.


----------

